# Confused



## Yvonne hopkins (Aug 15, 2018)

My husband owned his home before we got married . He is years behind and has installment payment plan for property taxes to keep us out of foreclosure. I just found out that I have been paying 90 percent of the household expenses from my monthly payments that I put into the house ... He doesn't give me money or help for my personal bills. I pay him and he pays his credit card debt which is an astronomical amount of credit cards. I'm considering leaving because I feel like I'm being used. He is 16 years my senior and I forgot to mention that he will not put my name on the house or even a Will..


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yvonne hopkins said:


> My husband owned his home before we got married . He is years behind and has installment payment plan for property taxes to keep us out of foreclosure. I just found out that I have been paying 90 percent of the household expenses from my monthly payments that I put into the house ... He doesn't give me money or help for my personal bills. I pay him and he pays his credit card debt which is an astronomical amount of credit cards. I'm considering leaving because I feel like I'm being used. He is 16 years my senior and I forgot to mention that he will not put my name on the house or even a Will..


Run. 
Just Run.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Yvonne hopkins said:


> I'm considering leaving because I feel like I'm being used.


No doubt about it, you are being used. Go to an attorney, and find out where you stand, legally, financially. You don't have to initiate any action, just get information.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes you are being used.

You need to consult a lawyer like yesterday.
Not being on the house is probably a good thing
since there is a tax lean on the property,If you 
were on the house deed then you would probably be 
responsible for it if he defaulted. Since you are married
that could still be the situation. 

Are you on any of his credit cards ? I hope not because
you could be responsible for some of that debt also. He 
sounds like he doesn't care about anything but himself.
As for the will if he defaults on his debt what is going to 
be left over, nothing. Protect yourself, see a good lawyer
so you will no longer be responsible for his debts.

Oh and like Andy 1001 said run, don't look back just run !!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long have you been married?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

it does sound like you are indeed being used. Stop giving him money... your name is not on the house, right? Then who cares if it forecloses? Not your circus. This man is not a partner, and you would likely do better out on your own. Sorry you are here.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

YH,

From the little you wrote, get out now, he is a habitual spender and will never get out of debt. 

He is engaged in constant financial infidelity. 

Possibly the spending is an outgrowth from a narcissistic personality. I would guess that the longer you stay with him the more lies you will uncover.

Did he seem like a really great person at first?

Tamat


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

You need to talk to a lawyer since any credit card debt incurred after you married could be considered shared debt. You may be on the hook for 50% of whatever he's charged since you got married. 

How long have you been married?


----------

